# Free Food Plot Seed



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The Dakota East Central Chapter of Pheasants Forever (West Fargo) will have a supply of roundup ready corn to be distributed on a first come first served basis this spring.

This seed is to be used in the area South of I-94 from the Red River to Hwy 281.

If you are interested in organizing a food plot and would like to get on the list, drop me a pm.

Seed should be here in a month.


----------

